# Getting a mask to fit on foam head



## Dark Hawke (Sep 22, 2007)

If you have ever wanted to put a mask on a foam head?










You will find that the head is too small for the mask. 










This is what I did to get it to fit properly. I purchased a roll of Foam. 24" x 72" x 1" from Walmart for about $14.00










I cut off a 9" section










And cut into strips










Using spray adhesive, attach to head 



















You may need to add additional strips to fill in specific areas, depending on the mask.
I filled in over the eyes, top of the head, cheeks, and chin.










Finished result
There is also room for eyes if desired.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks awesome! Great idea!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

good idea. i usually wrap some black fabric around the head to bulk it up. The black gives the eye holes in the mask an eerie look.
Your idea adds more definition.
Micheals sells these fake eyes that i lightly tape inside the mask too.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...nothing worse than a limp mask.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Great idea. Wish I had thought of it years ago. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

That's a good way to do it and less messy than what I did. I sprayed a bunch of Great Stuff on the wig head and then did a rough carving when it was dry. Thanks for posting your method.


----------

